# HRBT October 8



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Launched around 6:30 PM. The first 7.5 hours were slow, with 3 flounder (13, 15, 17), a few trout, and a 21" Striper. 

The biggest flounder. I think that's a tag but I didn't realize it until now because I did not have my headlamp and couldn't see that well.









The 21" striper









Yes, I was rolling all Tom Sawyer with the pants rolled up 

There is a kind of funny story behind that striper.

I was out towards the island and there were a LOT of boats and kayak out. The "good" lights were occupied and some had 2 or 3 vessels fishing them. There were some guys in a stinkpot and they were the only ones on this light and were off to the side so I watched them for a few mins to see where they were casting. They were casting into the light so I went over a full bay and casted that edge of the light line. Almost as soon as I got there they started talking to each other and one of the guys started casting towards me, much farther than he had been casting. Just being a typical jerk. His casts were still falling short of me so I ignored him. 2 or 3 casts later I hooked this striper. It was satisfying to catch it in front of them - as they had not caught anything since I started watching them and based on how things were going probably didn't catch anything after that 

Since there wasn't really any striper action I drifted for flounder and found a couple of good spots and got some hits and caught some trout. That passed a little time.

I worked my way back to the other end and saw a striper patrolling under a light. I watched him and saw another, then another, then another. I casted at them but they would not hit anything. I went through several Gulps, swimbaits, and spinnerbaits with nothing but a couple of bumps on the spinnerbait. Tim came by and told me he had caught his striper on a chartruese swimming mullet so i switched over to that. I don't know if the fish turned on or the switch did it but 10 mins or so later I caught another 21"er. That was about 2AM.










I took a pic of him and put him in the cooler with his twin and went back. First cast BAM - 25"er. The 21"er was still fresh so I revived him - didn't take much - and replaced him with the larger fish. 










After this, it was pretty steady. At times the fish were gill to gill in clusters. They started busting baitfish pretty hard and getting hookups got much easier as time went on. Around 3:30 I was worn out and packed it up and headed home. I ended up catching 10 or so striper.

All in all a good night. I don't think I would have been there for the good fishing if it wasn't for something Forrest told me at the TKAA tournament. He said HRBT pretty much always delivers if you're patient enough to wait for the fish. I tested that theory and so far it's 1 for 1.

Had a good time meeting a lot of kayakers I have not met before as well as a seeing a lot of friends. I don't get in the salt much because it's so far and I'm so busy but this was definitely well worth it. I hope to make it again before October is over.


----------



## hatterasbeaches (Jun 6, 2010)

Patience pays off.  Nice report.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice report. Forrest is definitely right about that. Good job sticking it out.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work. Congrats.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 28, 2003)

*hrbt*

(good report) sorry about the3 dick faces in the( boat )were screwing with ya:fishing:


----------

